# Problem Finally Solved



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

After a frustrating week of trying to get the final step of my tank set up I’ve solved the problem and bought the fish last night. If you saw my previous posts the HOB filter had a water cascading sound all night which kept me awake. After trying several different things I finally hit on the magic solution. I kept the HOB functional but put it on a timer and it is off from 10:30 pm to 6:30 am daily. Then thanks to the recommendations I received on the forum I went out and bought a Fluval U3 Underwater Filter. That thing works beautifully. It is on 24/7 so when my HOB shuts down at night the Fluval is still operating. I didn’t hear a peep out of it last night. Thanks for the great recommendation.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Why turn off the hob???just leave it on... I have a filter that has been running for 2 yrs.(non stop)


----------



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

"_the HOB filter had a water cascading sound all night which kept me awake_."


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh lol... I didnt see that part i dont blame u


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

glad you were able to get something figured out that will work for ya.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

too bad that internal does not hold much bio media. hopefully your tank wont have to re-cycle every day


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

Like I've said, I love that Fluval filter! So quiet and very easy to clean! I'm glad you were able to work it out!


----------



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Relle-Thanks for your recommendation! That filter is just what I needed. The people at the pet stores all said a canister filter would also work but would be an overkill for a 29 gallon tank. They all said your recommendation was the perfect choice. So thanks again for saving me from having to take the aquarium back.


----------



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

aspects said:


> too bad that internal does not hold much bio media. hopefully your tank wont have to re-cycle every day


Not sure I follow you. My Fluval came with bio filter media pellets.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

Curious1 said:


> Relle-Thanks for your recommendation! That filter is just what I needed. The people at the pet stores all said a canister filter would also work but would be an overkill for a 29 gallon tank. They all said your recommendation was the perfect choice. So thanks again for saving me from having to take the aquarium back.


No problem! Like I said, I had the same problem. As long as the water was high enough the HOB filter was fine. The minute the water dropped off it was so loud we couldn't hear the TV. I was constantly topping off the tank. It's really dry here in the winter so the water evapourates quickly! I'd be topping it off twice a day sometimes! Anyway, my husband accidentally shut the power off to the tank and burned out the motor. I was so excited! I had an excuse to buy a new one! lol! So far the Fluval has been perfect!


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Curious1 said:


> Not sure I follow you. My Fluval came with bio filter media pellets.


if your HOB is the established filter, and you drop in the internal, it has no bacteria in it. it will take a week or so of both filters running together (24 hours) to establish the bacteria in the internal. but as you seem to think its ok to turn off your filter for 8 hours at a time, you will be constantly killing any bacteria in the HOB until it is no longer functional for bio-filtration.

since you have already made the mistake of purchasing the new filter, your best course of action is to remove the media from the HOB and put whatever you can into the internal. whatever media is left, place directly into your tank. after about a weeks time, it will be ok to remove the stuff in the display, as your internal should be fully cycled.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

How was purchasing a new filter a mistake on Curious1's part? The HOB filter was not working out so they needed a new filter solution, which the underwater filter fills.


----------



## Curious1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe I’m showing my ignorance as a newbie but if the underwater filter is running 24/7 with bio media I’m not sure how turning the HOB off for eight hours is going to upset the balance. The way I see it is I have a dual filtration system with one on 24/7 and one on 16 hours a day. If both were off for long periods of time I could see how the balance would be upset but with one always running I don’t see it. If the fish are that delicate I’m definitely in the wrong hobby. I will say one more negative thing about the HOB filter. I came home today only to find that the suction pipe in the water pulled a fish to its side and killed it. So I have had nothing but bad experiences with it and should just throw it out.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i am a little confused here, are there fish in the tank yet?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

you can usually get a sponge or something to stick on the pick up pipe of the HOB. It does sound like you got a bad/cheap HOB. Is the underwater one big enough to handle the tank on it's own?


----------

